# menstrual cups and low cervix



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Since my second birth I can't seem to keep tampons positioned well. Anyone out there have any luck with using a menstrual cup? My cervix sits "low" (second knuckle on my middle finger from the opening) - a bit of prolapse - so I'm wondering whether one will even fit, stay in, and be remotely comfortable. Some of the imported brands seem to have a shorter length than the domestic ones, but also cost $50+, which seems like a lot to spend on an experiment.

Thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I would imagine it would be uncomfortable with your cervix that low. I do have a low cervix as well, but not THAT low, and already if I don't position the cup just right it gets into that better-innervated region where it just isn't comfortable anymore.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

I've used a menstrual cup for years and love it, but that was pre-baby. I agree with nikirj that it could be uncomfortable. You might want to try picking up a less-expensive model on Ebay - they run closer to $12-20 there. I've used a few different brands and they're all about the same, IME - except that I find the thinner silicone versions much more comfortable than the thicker ones made of natural rubber. IMO, it's worth the money to try it out.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah i suppose it is worth $15-20 to find out... but not much more than that, since I'm unsure what my chances are. Has anyone used the Instead Softcup?


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

My cervix seems to sit low sometimes, but not always, and it's never interfered that much with my Divacup or Keeper. It's less comfortable a some times than others, but I'd still rather wear that than tampons or pads.
(The Divacup has stayed softer over the years and is more comfortable than the Keeper, btw.)

I did some googling, and it looks like the Moon Cup folks offer a refund if you're not satisfied.
Funny thing is that you can't get the refund if you've cut off the stem. I had to cut the stem off of my Divacup for it to be comfortable, I can't imagine the Moon Cup stem to be that different.


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

Mine is very low and I can't use tampons anymore but I always use my Diva cup. I did have to cut the stem all the way off, though.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I've used Instead softcups and find them to be very comfortable... more so than what I imagine a diva cup (and others) to be. They are quite flexible and you hardly feel them when they are in properly. I've even dtd with one in and hardly noticed it.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Very interesting thread, as I'm looking into Diva cups right now myself. I would try the one where you can get a refund, because buying a cheap version might not work, only because it's cheap!

My cervix is as low as yours at times so I'm curious.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

interesting about the money back thing on the mooncup. Too bad it's only for 3 months. My periods are hardly regular... there's no guarantee I'll even *have* one within 3 months! Still I suppose I can see how it fits even without a period. I just ordered one and will update after I've tried it...

It does seem odd that they won't let you return it with the stem cut off more than 1/2 way, when they say that they destroy the returned cups.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kltroy* 

It does seem odd that they won't let you return it with the stem cut off more than 1/2 way, when they say that they destroy the returned cups.

I also find that really weird. I wonder why taht is...


----------



## FrmrsDhtr (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a tilted uterus and my cervix sits sideways and low. I've successfully used the Diva Cup without a problem. I did trim the stem a little, just not enough to void the warranty. I've heard the instead cups are a nightmare to remove so I never even tried them.


----------



## Hawkwind (Nov 13, 2009)

My cervix is about where yours is, ktlroy. I guess it might be lower when I start my period. Anyway, I've used the Diva cup(size one) as a pessary. It stays in great, but it does creep up on my cervix, sometimes, and the last time it did that, I was really scared to pry it off. I was scared, but no harm was done.
I also tried the size two(before my third baby and the prolapse), but it felt too big inside me. It's only barely bigger than the size one. I am supposed to be in a size two, according to the box, so maybe that wouldn't slide up on me.
Anyway, there is a thread on another forum about this very thing. Let me look for it.


----------



## Hawkwind (Nov 13, 2009)

http://community.livejournal.com/men...s/1639955.html


----------



## at_the_hip (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a low cervix and have found the Diva cup to work the best for me. The mooncup was softer and shorter but leaked no matter what I did. It just wasn't a good fit for me. What I *did* do was trim the stem all the way around the bottom of the base with nail clippers so there was no edge to bother me. I actually found that over time it really seemed to strengthen things down there and it was more and more comfortable. The best way to go in the beginning or even on the very heavy days when your cx is at its lowest point, IME, was to have a nice comfy cloth pad on to support things down there (or even one of the less 'thin' disposable varieties if you prefer.

kind regards,


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the LadyCup, though it is more expensive than some of the other options. The stem is MUCH softer and I didn't need to cut it off like I did for my diva cup. (My er, dog ate my diva, so I needed a replacement.) The range between the sizes was also good for me because when I bought it, I was at an age to be in the #2 size, even though I hadn't been pregnant or given birth, so it saved me money from buying two sizes.

It is a *little* harder to get out, because the silicone is smoother, so it's good that I didn't need to cut off the stem.

It also comes in fun colors, lol.


----------



## ears73 (Oct 28, 2009)

I use the keeper & the mooncup but have no clue about where my cervix is... A friend has gotten me interested in knowing more about my cycle though as are these conversations. Just wanted to say that the keeper is less than the diva cup by half.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Very interesting discussion. I had read about the Keeper years ago but was too chicken to try it. Ears73 - if you don't know where your cervix is, it's not too close I'm sure! Before I was pregnant I had to really reach to locate it, and I could only find it at some times of the month. Now, alas, it's easy to find. (btw, your newest little one shares my birthday - Yay for Dec 17th!)

So when you wear the cup, how close to the opening is it *supposed* to sit? Is it supposed to be right there? or farther up? How long, on average, can you keep yours in?


----------



## Proxi (Mar 14, 2009)

I LOVE my Diva cup







and would never go back to using pads/tampons again unless I absolutely had to... but I don't have problems with a low-sitting cervix.

I totally suggest going to the livejournal link... when I first got my Diva cup I could not get it to seal properly at all using the insertion method they recommended on the instructions. Went to the livejournal link and tada! Problem solved. Plus, it gave me the idea to cut off that step, and that made it way more comfortable.

Seriously, if people wouldn't look at me weird in public, all I would have talked about when I first switched is my Diva Cup this and Diva cup that. I think my husband got a little weirded out about how darn exciting I was about it lol!


----------



## Proxi (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kltroy* 

So when you wear the cup, how close to the opening is it *supposed* to sit? Is it supposed to be right there? or farther up? How long, on average, can you keep yours in?

Everyone is different with how close to the opening it is supposed to sit... you just sort of find a position that it sits comfortably in. Mine is within reachable distance of my fingers, since I decided to cut the stem off of my Divacup... with the stem, it sorta stuck out... not comfy at all.

You CAN leave yours in for up to 12 hours. I don't usually, since I am still used to the tampon/pad change of every 4-8 hours (more if I am having a heavy day). Once I did have to leave it in for the 12 hours because I don't like emptying it in public, but it wasn't an issue.


----------



## solinox (Nov 18, 2008)

When I first started having trouble with tampons, I switched to a Keeper cup and it worked fantastic! I tried the Diva cup when it came out, but because the shape was longer I was never able to get it in comfortable, it always felt like it was sticking out too much.

After my vaginal births, I had a little more prolapsing going on, grade 1 cystocele and rectocele. I've noticed that I can wear my Keeper on light days, but on heavy days it just will not stay in, starts sliding out after a while. I'm still hoping a heavy Kegel regimen will fix this, but I'm terrible about staying on top of it. This might not be an issue for you if you do not have a cystocele, or if you have a normal period; my heavy days will fill a Keeper to overflowing every hour, so I'm definitely abnormal!


----------



## nurse2be (Dec 4, 2009)

My cervix is about that low and I have been using the mooncup UK just fine, no discomfort or anything. I did have to cut the stem completely off before it was totally comfortable, but since then I don't even notice it.

I will say that the Live Journal site mentioned is absolutely wonderful, lots of great information about sizing and troubleshooting.

Good luck


----------



## momjujubee (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, I tried a DivaCup for one menstruation and never really figured out how to make it comfortable. My cervix sits pretty low and seems to be lower during my period. (I have two kids.)

I cut the stem off, then turned it inside out. I don't think I ever really got a good suction either. I really want this MC thing to work. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a keeper for years, then switched to the Diva cup (I was curious)... I liked them both a lot but preferred the clean look of the silicon diva cup. The natural rubber of the keeper tends to stain. I cut off the whole tab that sticks down on both... those things are really designed for people afraid to put their fingers in to grab it. When I left it on it really irritated me.


----------



## SooziQ (Jul 31, 2014)

*low lying cervix vs mooncup*

Ladies, I'm intrigued and trying to wrap my brain around this. I realized in the process of testing out the mooncup I bought in Czech Republic (I'm assuming it's the UK model?) how very low my cervix is. It been somewhat low since I was in high school, but at nearly 30, it's only 2 finger digits from the I forget the proper term so I'll say entry point. I've not had children... but I'm struggling to understand this business about prolapse that some of you referred to...? Is this just a variation in anatomy? Or something that needs to be looked into and/or remedied? My googling attempts did not find helpful things, but I'm curious what's going on here, and if there might be any relation to the ovarian cysts I deal with as well? Also, what's the narrowest fold you can use with an inverted mooncup? Thank you!!!


----------



## Natashalaikhu (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you mothers for all the insights. Old thread but really helpful! I have low cervix and I'm looking for a menstrual cup that should fit me right. As suggested, I will try Diva Cup size 0 now. I tried a few other cups but they were not fitting properly, and some of them were even leaking. This guide - What Is The Best Menstrual Cup For Me? helps me in choosing the right size but the brands mentioned are not available at the place where I live.

BTW has anybody tried this new generation menstrual product called menstrual discs ? How's your experience so far? Thank you all!


----------

